# Meet Sam .....



## Dix (Mar 15, 2018)

12 Y/O Jack Russel, needed a soft place to land.

He found it 

Murph is being a freaking Saint


----------



## CaptSpiff (Mar 17, 2018)

Confused. Did you mean 12 week old? 
Murph has more of a "lets wait and see" look.


----------



## Dix (Mar 18, 2018)

Nope.... 12 years old.

Murphy is being awesome..... the look on his face when I fed Sam was like "He eats, too??"


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 20, 2018)

He's adorable man!  Good on you for taking in an older dog!


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2018)

Well done Dix. Sam just hit the jackpot. Hope it works out well for the both of them and they become buddies. Though I don't know. A pair of Jack Russells can get into a whole lot of mischief if they get bored. But you already know this.


----------



## Dix (Mar 24, 2018)

House plants off of the floor, closet doors closed, and what ever else comes along


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 10, 2018)

Dix said:


> House plants off of the floor, closet doors closed, and what ever else comes along


Very, very cute!  And that's just the beginning.  I love to see rescue stories.  All of my pets from childhood on (a lot of time and lot of pets and a lot of mishaps!) have been rescues.


----------



## begreen (Apr 11, 2018)

Sam the bad boy toilet paper ripper. How are the baby gates working?


----------



## Dix (Apr 22, 2018)

Nothing like a baby gate for the bathroom 

Put up a small dog run so no more walking 2 terriorists at the same time


----------



## jetsam (May 7, 2018)

Do you want another grouchy old jack Russell? I can be there in about 15 minutes....


----------



## Dix (May 8, 2018)

Nope, I'm good. One smooth haired fox terrier & a Jack are a handful enough.

I did, however, buy 2 more baby gates 

And the cat is NOT thrilled about this


----------



## Dix (Nov 10, 2018)

8 months later ... semi peace 





My heart sang


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 11, 2018)

OMG, they are amazing.

Thanks for sharing, Dix.


----------



## jetsam (Nov 11, 2018)

And lo, the stove brought peace!


Also, your rat dog looks just like my rat dog (or would, if I gave her a haircut, which doesn't make her happy in the winter).


----------



## Dix (Nov 11, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> OMG, they are amazing.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Dix.



They are an amazing freaking handful. 2 terriorists, what was I thinking


----------



## Dix (Nov 11, 2018)

jetsam said:


> And lo, the stove brought peace!
> 
> 
> Also, your rat dog looks just like my rat dog (or would, if I gave her a haircut, which doesn't make her happy in the winter).
> ...



Is she  a wire?

Sam & Murph are smooths.


----------



## jetsam (Nov 11, 2018)

Dix said:


> Is she  a wire?
> 
> Sam & Murph are smooths.



Yes, looks like a wooly but tiny sheep in the winter.

Does not behave like a tiny sheep. :/


----------



## Dix (Nov 11, 2018)

jetsam said:


> Yes, looks like a wooly but tiny sheep in the winter.
> 
> Does not behave like a tiny sheep. :/



 

Nope, terriorists are a whole nother doggie


----------



## Dix (May 3, 2020)

RIP, Old Man Sam.

I'm gonna miss you, you little terrierist chit.


----------



## vinny11950 (May 3, 2020)

RIP Sam!


----------



## jetsam (May 4, 2020)

Aw, sorry, Dix.

I lost my fuzzy Dingo last week too.


----------



## begreen (May 4, 2020)

Dix said:


> RIP, Old Man Sam.
> 
> I'm gonna miss you, you little terrierist chit.


Sorry for your loss Dix. Sam was a lucky pup to have found your family. I'm sure he will be missed by all, except the cat.


----------



## Dix (May 5, 2020)

jetsam said:


> Aw, sorry, Dix.
> 
> I lost my fuzzy Dingo last week too.



Very, very sorry too hear that.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Dix (May 5, 2020)

begreen said:


> Sorry for your loss Dix. Sam was a lucky pup to have found your family. I'm sure he will be missed by all, except the cat.



Even Snickers is being morose. It is getting better, however.


----------

